# Piano Libraries Overview (different companies) - Not a review



## Thorsten Meyer

It all started as Ronald was wondering about a new piano library. We talked and I created playthroughs based on his improvisation he captured. As there are so many piano libraries this might become helpful when you think about a new purchase.

The main article can be found here where I also can sort the pianos by the company who produced the library.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Jdiggity1

Wow.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Barrie B

Thorsten, I don't have time to listen this morning, but already I know this is genius.

One of the greatest ironies of the piano is that one good grand, and one good upright will probably suffice for *everything* in the studio, whereas if you are writing 'in the box', in many styles, you simply can't have enough piano VIs!!!
Bravo for getting this resource together!


----------



## creativeforge

Thorsten Meyer said:


>




Thorsten, is this piano sounding as good without reverb? I love the smoothness of the mid section very much.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

creativeforge said:


> Thorsten, is this piano sounding as good without reverb? I love the smoothness of the mid section very much.


It sounds good and I will make a no reverb video for you later today


----------



## creativeforge

Most kind of you, Thorsten ...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

creativeforge said:


> Most kind of you, Thorsten ...



Here is your private video)


----------



## creativeforge

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Here is your private video)




Thanks Thorsten, quite interesting. I also found a detailed walk-through video presentation by QUpArts where they show how you can dial the sound from bright to darker as well as which mics and pres were used to sample the piano. I like how simple the interface is too (a bit busy visually, they could have used an overlay, but eh, not too ugly...).

Fazzioli again, dang they make fine instruments!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Arviwan

Hello Thorsten,
and thank you for all these ! 
Would it be possible to hear the Steinway from Premier Sound Factory, and different pianos by Acoustic Samples ?
Many thanks ... again !


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Arviwan said:


> Hello Thorsten,
> and thank you for all these !
> Would it be possible to hear the Steinway from Premier Sound Factory, and different pianos by Acoustic Samples ?
> Many thanks ... again !



I will see what can be done, PREMIER SOUND FACTORY has been cyber attacked end of July and is still going through the recovery and getting back.


----------



## pfmusic

Sorry! I can see what you are trying to do here with all these piano libraries and trying to compare them all but....

Why use the same midi track? Each library has its pros and cons but I watched a few and was somewhat confused by it all. I own a good few of these. Let's talk about the Spitfire Audio ones.

Listened to Olafur Arnalds, Felt Piano, Soft Piano and CH's Triple Felt Piano. Didn't you realise that the track your using doesn't work with the library? Each library is different. The track you used for the Spitfire libraries does not sound good at all. It comes across as a very lazy approach to showcasing and comparing piano libraries.

I would have played around with each library, found it's sweet spot and produced an individual track to compliment that library. What you have done here is the opposite.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

pfmusic said:


> Sorry! I can see what you are trying to do here with all these piano libraries and trying to compare them all but....
> 
> Why use the same midi track? Each library has its pros and cons but I watched a few and was somewhat confused by it all. I own a good few of these. Let's talk about the Spitfire Audio ones.
> 
> Listened to Olafur Arnalds, Felt Piano, Soft Piano and CH's Triple Felt Piano. Didn't you realise that the track your using doesn't work with the library? Each library is different. The track you used for the Spitfire libraries does not sound good at all. It comes across as a very lazy approach to showcasing and comparing piano libraries.
> 
> I would have played around with each library, found it's sweet spot and produced an individual track to compliment that library. What you have done here is the opposite.



You have a great point that each library is served better when played in a unique way and also taken in mind which market the piano library is addressing. Realizing that the track I use work partially for some softer pianos could be changed I look for a new way to somehow standardize a comparison for those pianos.


----------



## Benjamin Orth

Thorsten Meyer said:


> You have a great point that each library is served better when played in a unique way and also taken in mind which market the piano library is addressing. Realizing that the track I use work partially for some softer pianos could be changed I look for a new way to somehow standardize a comparison for those pianos.



I agree with that - but I still think your comparison here is helpful to get a rough idea. 

Another problem is that even if a piano library sounds very good on it's own, it might not sit well in the mix. I often ended up using the "Mini Grand" which comes with Pro Tools. It sounds cheap if you play it solo but works surprisingly well in a bigger mix.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

I am working with a remarkable talented piano player at the moment to improve the comparison of felt/soft piano comparison. The target outcome would be a way to compare those pianos as well - with know limitations.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

A soft piano improvisation from Ronald Ng Yuan Chang recorded especially for you to allow you to compare different felt, soft, emotional pianos.

*SoundIron*




*SPITFIRE AUDIO*

**


----------

